# my addiction... i mean collection... pic heavy



## crystrill (Sep 26, 2010)

Sooo I've finally decided to post my collection. I'd like to THINK that it's humble but who am I 
kidding? I guess for an average person it's a whole lot more than "anyone should own", but for 
a makeup addict it's not that bad? LOL! And I work at a CCO so I buy makeup like weekly. It's 
an addiction I can't stop!

I've recently been trying to not be a hoarder and got rid of a lot of things by selling, 
giving away to friends, B2M'ing, or just straight losing things.  I have a Flickr that I post 
a lot of my makeup to. You can check it out, it has a lot of the stuff that's missing in 
action in these pictures. So when I say I got rid of a LOT of things recently I think you all 
will believe me! lol. Here's the link: 

Makeup Whore - a set on Flickr

ON TO THE PICTURES...






Palettes: Blues, Greens, Browns/Bronze/Gold, Neutrals/Highlights





Palettes: Yellows/Oranges, Pinks, Purples





Blush Palette





Holiday and LE palettes... except for the palette that only has 2 eyeshadows. That's my 
"exile" palette. Meaning - eyeshadows with bent up pans that I bent in the process of 
depotting and I feel like they are just not good enough for my normal palettes. Am I weird for 
this?





Bobbi Brown, Lancome, and MAC single shadows. My really modest pigment collection LOL. Paint 

Pots.





Mineral shadows and 1 CCB... sad thing is, I've only ever used about THREE of these. The rest 

of them are either untouched, or just swatched.





Single blushes.... MAC and Bobbi Brown... and one L'oreal





NARS blushes, Skinfinishes, Fresh palette, a random EL blush, and a random mark blush





Some of the many foundations I own. Since taking this pic I've added some more. 





My MAC lipsticks





Another view





4 Revlon Colour Riche, Nars, Too Faced, Chanel, Lancome, MAC





Another view





Lip glosses. I've gotten rid of a LOT by giving them away or BACK 2 MAC... so proud of 

myself!!!!





MAC paints, BB concealer and corrector, UDPP, CL touch base





Lip and eye liners and mascaras





Face brushes





Eye brushes





Random brushes





Polishes





Excuse the mess - my roomie managed to break 2 of my polishes and it went all over everything 

else.





more polishes





too faced and urban decay





pigment samples, ebay palette... just noticed my 120 and tarte palette is missing.. hmmm





I use to have a TONNNN of mark. And I do mean a TONNNNNNNN. I don't know how I managed to lose 

it all.





maybelline, elf, NYX smokey palette





MAC train case... was thinking about selling it but IDK... kinda attached to it even though I 

only ever used it once!





clarisonic plus





my MIA I have yet to use lol





sugar pill palettes... now i need the pigments!





Some recent additions to my colletion. 





more recent additions





my set up





how i store my brushes





top tray on sterilite





top drawer





second drawer





third drawer

*geez i think i spent over an hour typing all this up lol. no wonder i've never found the time to do it before.*


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Sep 26, 2010)

wow what a collection! 
what exactly do you do for a living? 
you sure have a lot of disposable income.
lol jk i'm just so jealous of your wealth of cosmetics


----------



## jujubot (Sep 26, 2010)

I love all of the colors and the variety in your addiction.... I mean collection


----------



## equiworks (Sep 26, 2010)

Woah... nice!


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 26, 2010)

Good Golly Miss Molly!!!

What a collection!

Geez, I thought I had makeup on the brain really bad!

My collection doesn't even come close!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2010)

You really have an awesome collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Sep 26, 2010)

Luv it all girl! Great collection, I would love to work in a CCO lol, enjoy your perks. Nice that your purging & sharing with friends.


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome collection! Love the set up


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

huge collection. it looks awesome


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice collection! Brushes... mm brushes! I think I have an unhealthy obsession with mu brushes.


----------



## LoraBrook (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice collection! I NEED to get a desk/vanity set up and yours looks like what I need!!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 28, 2010)

yummeh


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 29, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## crystrill (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoraBrook* 

 
_Nice collection! I NEED to get a desk/vanity set up and yours looks like what I need!!_

 
I like my table because it was only $40 in total at IKEA and gets the job done! Especially for a college student, or someone who isn't going to be living in the same place long.


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 6, 2010)

Excellent collection


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Bitchin collection!!  I'm jelous!  Bought my first MAC products just a couple weeks ago.... and I'm counting the days until I have a collection like yours.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!!


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 9, 2010)

Yowza! That's a collection alright. Haha. So jelous right now.


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice collection love the shadows


----------



## toshia (Oct 14, 2010)

Great collection!


----------

